# Show your dwarf cichlid!



## DeepMetropolis (9 Dec 2018)

Did not found a similar thread so here is one.
Post pictures, all dwarf cichlids are welcome!

To kick off, here is my Apisto baenschi inca:


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (9 Dec 2018)

Great photo 
I'm into dwarfs too... here are some of mine!

I'd like to try Bolivian Rams next but would need a new tank if that was going to happen anytime soon... to be honest I can barely keep up the the water changes and maintenance on the 4 I've got!...


----------



## DeepMetropolis (9 Dec 2018)

Great fish, what is the little orange fellow? 
I know what you mean there are more nice fish then I ever could take care of in my entire life..


----------



## Edvet (9 Dec 2018)

35598534_00003990 by Ed Prust, on Flickr


DSC_6601_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr


DSC_6994_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (9 Dec 2018)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Great fish, what is the little orange fellow?
> I know what you mean there are more nice fish then I ever could take care of in my entire life..


Female flame red apisto


----------



## mow said (9 Dec 2018)

Long fin german blue ram still young


----------



## dw1305 (9 Dec 2018)

Hi all,
I haven't got any at the moment, when I see some suitable fish I like I will get some more, probably_ Apistogramma panduro_ or _A. baenschi._

These are the ones I have photographs of.

_Dicrossus maculatus, <"_these were gorgeous"> and this the male of the pair I kept. I failed to feed them carefully enough (too many Black and Grindal worms) and they both eventually bloated





This is _Apistogramma cacatuoides, _I had them for ~10 years, this is <"my original male">.



The last fish I had were these _Apistogramma agassizii, _they were just a Czech bred fish, but they were a bit different. Apologies for the quality of the video.

This male was an offspring of my original male, but they had similar markings (all the males did) so I assume they had been line-bred.



cheers Darrel


----------



## PAYN3Y (10 Dec 2018)

I haven't got many pictures of mine but here's a video of them hounding a poor shrimp.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Dec 2018)

Hi all,


PAYN3Y said:


> here's a video of them hounding a poor shrimp


They really like cherry shrimps once they get a taste for them.  Have a look at <"Are there any Dwarf Cichlids.....">.

In either "South American Dwarf Cichlids" Author: Hans J. Mayland & Dieter Bork or "American Cichlids I - Dwarf Cichlids" Author: Horst Linke & Dr. Wolfgang Staeck it talks about _Apistogramma_ eating "crayfish" in black-waters where there were no mosquitoes. I was intrigued by this, and eventually found that it is slightly inaccurate English translation, and that the "crayfish" were actually _Macrobrachium_ spp. shrimps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nigel95 (10 Dec 2018)

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## zozo (10 Dec 2018)

Is it realy true that these fish can't be kept at pH around 8+? That's what i read all over the place and the reason i never tried.. Since it would be to much hassle for me to mainain a constant low pH parameter..


----------



## Edvet (10 Dec 2018)

Tankbred ones can apparently. You can try cacatuides colormorphs.


----------



## mow said (10 Dec 2018)

zozo said:


> Is it realy true that these fish can't be kept at pH around 8+? That's what i read all over the place and the reason i never tried.. Since it would be to much hassle for me to mainain a constant low pH parameter..


Mine are kept at 7.5 ph no problem here


----------



## zozo (10 Dec 2018)

Edvet said:


> Tankbred ones can apparently. You can try cacatuides colormorphs.



Realy!?.. Well i know this wholesaler states the origine of the fish, if it's not labeled "wild" it is tank bred.
https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/353/dwarfcichlids.html
That's about the intire collection.


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Dec 2018)

I've kept several species in my tap water, pH7.8, DH around 16.
Some would regularly breed in it too, including _Apistogramma cacatuoides_ and _Nannacara anomala_.
I've also had _A. trifasciata, A. kleei, A. nijseni, A. agassizi, A borelli, A. steindachneri_ ( I think that's called something else now) _Dicrossus filamentosus_, Rams and Bolivian Rams. I'm sure there were more too, can't remember. 
hth


----------



## Conort2 (10 Dec 2018)

Are there any species that can be kept with cherry shrimp? Any of the dicrossus small enough? I'm guessing the answer would be no. 

Would love to keep dwarfs again for the interesting breeding behaviour but unfortunately have about 300 orange Sakura shrimp.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Edvet (10 Dec 2018)

Dicrossus are quite small. If you have 300 in one tank i am sure they wont eat all, maybe the odd shrimplet.


----------



## Tommy (10 Dec 2018)

Edvet said:


> 35598534_00003990 by Ed Prust, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_6601_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr
> ...



Awesome apisto's Ed, what kind are they? Is the first one a Hongsloi? Do you have these in the same tank? Thanks


----------



## zozo (10 Dec 2018)

Conort2 said:


> I'm guessing the answer would be no.



Depends a bit in your setup.. I kept hunting barbs with the cherries and they got regularly hunted and eaten.. Just make sure you first start out with enough shrimps.. Give them cover and dense patches of moss to breed. This is where the fry will hide out and survive. Once you have enough Cherries than 1 couple (As i understand that is usual Ram setup 1 couple) of occasional shrimp hunter are not up to the task to eraticate them all.. 

I kept a school of 10 Oreichtys cosuatis and also they weren't up to this task. The barbs are long gone died of old age and the shrimps are still around.


----------



## Tommy (10 Dec 2018)

Here's a pic of my male fire red apisto, he will be joined by another 5-6 different species male apisto's when I can source the ones I want.


----------



## Edvet (10 Dec 2018)

A.hongsloi indeed, it was from 10 years ago or so, probably not wildcaught.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (10 Dec 2018)

Great pictures all! A lot of ramirezi, never had a lot of luck with these tried it twice apparently the are a lot of bad breeds.. Wanted to take a good picture of my Nannacara but they are just to fast.


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Nov 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> A lot of ramirezi, never had a lot of luck with these tried it twice apparently the are a lot of bad breeds


There does seem to be a lot of poor quality imports. It's a good idea to look out for locally bred ones.


----------

